# Handheld GPS Opinions



## JT PCBFL (Nov 7, 2015)

I work full time on the water on various research vessels and am looking into getting a handheld for my personal numbers offshore, for the rare occasion we do get to fish. I already have a Garmin 740 on my Vantage but was wanting opinions on what handhelds everyone uses for a backup? Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

My garmin etrex has been rock solid for the last 7 years or so.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a Garmin GPSMAP 78sc that I use as my back up. I’ve had it for about 3 years with zero problems. Picked it up on eBay for $125. Reliable enough to get me through the wilderness waterway a few years ago.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Do most of these handhelds have charts or just GPS tracks?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Most you can get charts for, they usually come loaded with a base map. Some base maps are better then others, but free upgrades can be found with a quick Google search.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I think the Navionics APP for your phone is better than any handheld I have seen. Color, Charts, numbers and all the other features you would have on a plotter with a navionics chip. No need for cell service as the GPS works even out of cell range.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Navionics is ok, if you can keep the unit cool and charged all day, which is hard. And the phone is hard to see in sunlight. The point of a handheld backup is reliability. My etrex can run 12 hours on 2 AA batteries, I can see it in any light, and it never overheats. I stopped using navionics after a few uses.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I use navionics and a handheld (Garmin 78) and still don't feel too comfortable navigating unfamiliar waters, especially the everglades. When I do upgrade to a real, touch-screen GPS I'll have both of these as backup though...


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Navionics is ok, if you can keep the unit cool and charged all day, which is hard. And the phone is hard to see in sunlight. The point of a handheld backup is reliability. My etrex can run 12 hours on 2 AA batteries, I can see it in any light, and it never overheats. I stopped using navionics after a few uses.


True, but I didn't imagine anyone holding a handheld for miles and miles and using it other than to head in the general direction, ETA and know when you get to the spot...none of which need constant use, especially if you are on someone else's vessel and just looking for reference. For the OP's intended use I think it would be perfect. And no new hardware purchase required.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I have and use a Lowrance H2O , originally had the b&w unit but it failed and they replaced it with a color unit... the built in maps had nav-aids and shore stuff like marinas.. but the bottom detail was not good. I added a map chip and it works great. I use it mainly on my canoe/kayak for routes and finding my way back after days of paddling mangrove lined tunnels and creeks, as they do look different at different tidal phases especially when going the opposite direction.

The map chip adds great detail to the bottom view but its still a small screen. The B&W unit was actually easier to see in the bright sun. One thing it really came in handy for was offshore in a friends power boat as his FF would loose its brains at depths over about 600 feet, and we'd take the handheld one as a backup, but also when out trolling we seldom pull baits in less than 500+ foot depths, off Ft. Lauderdale, and for a quick reference that hand-held GPS with the map chip worked great for a quick look at what depth we were in, we seem to favor being out over 1000'.
My buddy has since purchased a new FF/GPS that has a Navionics chip so the handheld is only along as a backup now, but we do still add all our dive way-points to my hand-held also just in case the big unit takes another crap and all electronics will sooner or later.

If I bought a new/replacement one I'd probably get a Garmin though.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Would the Garmin 78c (or any other packable unit) be effective for Western big game hunting as well? I am looking for a hand held, waterproof back-up unit for the skiff that could also be used for backpack bow hunting in the mountains. The ability to load coastal maps for the skiff and topo maps for the mountains would be awesome. Anyone with experience/suggestions?


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

GG34 said:


> Do most of these handhelds have charts or just GPS tracks?


On my Garmin GPSMAPs I overlaid google maps with a nautical map and downloaded it to the unit. Works great but the resolution is not as clear as I would like zoomed in. It is my backup purchased off a fb group locally.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Blackdog317 said:


> Would the Garmin 78c (or any other packable unit) be effective for Western big game hunting as well? I am looking for a hand held, waterproof back-up unit for the skiff that could also be used for backpack bow hunting in the mountains. The ability to load coastal maps for the skiff and topo maps for the mountains would be awesome. Anyone with experience/suggestions?


That is what I originally purchased mine for. The topo map is very clean and clear but the coastal map I made, not so much. I could purchase a coastal map with better resolution but haven’t messed with it yet


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

SeaDrifter said:


> On my Garmin GPSMAPs I overlaid google maps with a nautical map and downloaded it to the unit. Works great but the resolution is not as clear as I would like zoomed in. It is my backup purchased off a fb group locally.


I have the garmin 78sc. How did you download maps with Google overlays?


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

GG34 said:


> I have the garmin 78sc. How did you download maps with Google overlays?


Download a charts map then upload it to Google Maps. Then save that image to my MAC, plugin the Garmin and upload. I watched a YouTube video 3-4 times to finally get it right.


----------

